# Old (Stale?) Coffee



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I found a couple of months old, opened bag of hasbean coffee in one of my drawers and rather than bin it I tried it. It obviously isn't fresh and that was very evident smelling it out of the bag. Anyhow I made an Aeropress of it and I was remarkably surprised at just how good it was. Obviously what's not surprising is it knocks spots off any supermarket or chain bought coffee. So this got me thinking.

What is the oldest coffee you've drank and enjoyed. I mean since introduction to good coffee.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> ...What is the oldest coffee you've drank and enjoyed. I mean since introduction to good coffee.


I have a doomsday coffee tin where any leftovers get chucked in there for when I get caught short, its probably the most complex blend of components known to man with varying degrees of staleness - some beans are genuinely months old... :/

Had a couple of palatable pour overs and some alright aeropresses, but rarely ever brew anything out of it as nowadays I ensure a constant supply of fresh and rested stuff.

I will say though that I've had acceptably good pourover from beans that are around 2+ months old.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

If you think it tastes nice, who cares how old it is


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That's the point I've binned remnants of a bag before and in truth I've wasted perfectly good coffee.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have some 5 year old greens I'm the garage. I am going to see what happens when I roast...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What do you roast on?


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> What do you roast on?


Tuesday.

And a hottop


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Only Tuesday!


----------

